# Home Theater Rooms: Show and Tell



## freaksavior (Jun 1, 2011)

Show what you own/have and your home theater room. I mean actually home theater equipment, not pc speakers used as 5.1 on your tv. 
































im about 5'9" so thats a good idea of the height of the speakers. 

A few things have changed since the pictures were taken.

The side speakers were moved up another 2' so they are exactly 54" off the ground.
The xbox is gone, there is a PS3 under the xbox shelf and there is no dish reciever anymore.

I have my pc hooked into my TV and it sits in the far right corner. Pics if wanted.

My list:
Origianl 20gb PS3 with 120gb hard drive
Xbox 360 Elite (newest revision, not slim though)
v1 wii softmodded with 320gb ext. hard drive
PC - specs in sp under 0 Kelvin 5.0 
Amp - Pioneer Elit TXH 01
TV - Samsung LN650A 40"
Speakers 
Klipsch WF-35 Floor Speakers 
Klipsch VS-14 Surround Speakers
Klipsch WC-24 Center Speaker
Definitive Technology SuperCube III


I did not see a thread like this setup already in the Audio/video area so if there is then please close/delete this and point me in the right direction.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 2, 2011)

Love the subwoofer 



total cost of the audio setup?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought we already had this thread, just not in the new section.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 2, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> Love the subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> total cost of the audio setup?



It was about $6500 iirc 

Not sure if you are being sarcasting about the subl, but it's a good woofer for how small it is. 



sneekypeet said:


> I thought we already had this thread, just not in the new section.



If we do then this can be closed and point me in the direction of the other thread.


----------

